# Dry, cracked fingers



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

What are all the recommendations from my fellow knitters to use on my hands and fingers? I've tried the Knit Picks salve, and it felt greasy to me. I sure don't want to get anything greasy on my yarn. Help, please.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Are your hands in water a lot?


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

No, it's just cold and dry weather that causes my problems.

Penny


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bag Balm. You can find at Wal-Mart, drug stores or farm/ranch supply stores.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Okeefers, hand cream they sell it at cvs walmarts.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

That's what I use all winter long.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

You might use the Search function at the top of the page; this topic has lots of postings.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Crispie, I must not have used the right search topic as I tried that before posting. &#128522;


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

I like Neutrogena Norwegian formula hand cream, in a tube. Only need a little, it's thick, but not greasy (glycerin based, not petroleum jelly). Have used it many years, works better for me than thinner lotions that come in bottles.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

pennycarp said:


> Hi Crispie, I must not have used the right search topic as I tried that before posting. 😊


http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=dry+skin&u=&s=0


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I use No-Crack. The night one and all purpose are a little oily, but the daytime one is great (the one with the red label) You may have to order it on line. My Walgreens has it but all of them don't


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Make sure that your fingers are not telling you about a skin problem: psoriasis, eczema, etc. There are specific prescriptions for such.
Meanwhile, there are many posts here on KP regarding this problem. Please use the "search" feature.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't think I have seen O'Keeffe's in Australia. How does it compare with Palmer's products?


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

jersgran said:


> I use No-Crack. The night one and all purpose are a little oily, but the daytime one is great (the one with the red label) You may have to order it on line. My Walgreens has it but all of them don't


I second that! Love the day cream for my hands & I use the night cream for my feet. I get mine from a local antiques store. They told me the company is kinda old fashioned & they have to call in their orders. I love supporting small businesses.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I live in Phoenix, AZ. Hot and dry, I'm a dialysis patient, and an avid knitter. You can't get much drier than that. When my skin itches, I use "Curel brand for itch defense" and daily, I use a hand and body cream from Victoria Secrets. It's on my Christmas wish list every year, so my kids keep me supplied. It comes in all sorts of really nice scents and works better than anything else I've tried. It soaks in quickly which is an issue for me for both knitting and for tape to stick at dialysis. You can order it from their website.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all of you. I'm going to try No Crack and Neutragena, both, and see if I prefer one over the other. I appreciate all your speedy and helpful responses.

Penny


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Try Burt's Bees cuticle remover. I know that sounds strange. But my fingers crack and bleed In the winter snd this will heal them in less than a week.

A little applied once a day should help. 

Good luck.


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

I use a handmade Aloe lotion bar from Jimmy beans. All of the ingredients are yarn friendly: beeswax, shea butter, cocoa butter, jojoba oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, vitamin E and fragrance.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I use lotions/creams that have cocoa butter in them, always at night.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Lanolin, our shearers and wool classers have lovely soft hands from working with the sheep.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

I use cetaphil cream, or the house brand of same. It's real thick but not greasy. Used on hospice patients


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I like the thick Neutrogena, but for deep cracks already there, I close them up with Super Glue. Don't laugh - it works!


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

If you use Pinterest, search around there perhaps for even more ideas. A sugar scrub will help debride roughness. You'll have to look up how to mix it up.

Others: http://www.tipscollection.net/2014/03/home-remedies-for-dry-cracked-hands.html


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


This is the perfect stuff! Be sure to slather it on before going to bed.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I like Burt's Bees hand salve, but it starts out kinda greasy, so I'd only use it at night. My niece gave me some Clinique Deep Comfort Body Butter. It's really thick but not greasy. I rub it in real good and then my hands are ready to knit, not greasy at all. Since using this stuff, this is the first winter I've experienced without having cracks all over my fingers. Works great and a little goes a long way.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


I have to get some, my hands crack every winter.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I use coconut oil. Great on heels and face too.


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

You name it and I've tried it on my hands. Thankfully, a gal at church recommended coconut oil (comes in a solid form).You just dip your fingers in, and it melts right away. Certainly took care of the cracks on my thumbs --darn they were sore!


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

pennycarp said:


> Hi Crispie, I must not have used the right search topic as I tried that before posting. 😊


I think it is OK to post a topic again. You might get ideas from our KP friends who did not respond before and tips on new products.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

My personal favourite is Neutrogena as it isn't at all greasy. I do make a point of using a richer cream at night but have no real favourite. I do hope you find something to help you.


----------



## little guy (Dec 14, 2014)

Try. Bag balm, it IS. Used by quilters. It is also used for a cow's udder. Can be purchased at Joanne fabrics. Or use a lotion of aloe Vera and vitamin e combined. That helped with dry patches I had.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

crispie said:


> You might use the Search function at the top of the page; this topic has lots of postings.


It might be a topic with lots of postings but it is the first time I have seen some of these suggestions.


----------



## little guy (Dec 14, 2014)

Try bag balm, quilters use this. Also, try a lotion of aloe Vera and vitamin e combined, this really helped with dry patches I had, make sure no alcohol is in lotion.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

loriadams said:


> I like the thick Neutrogena, but for deep cracks already there, I close them up with Super Glue. Don't laugh - it works!


I'm definitely not laughing. I'm a former hairstylist and we used superglue to close our cuts because band aids not work when your in water all the time.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

pennycarp said:


> What are all the recommendations from my fellow knitters to use on my hands and fingers? I've tried the Knit Picks salve, and it felt greasy to me. I sure don't want to get anything greasy on my yarn. Help, please.


i had the same problem a while ago, someone posted on here try this balm ,i did and it works better than anything else i have used and have tried just about everything,it is from www.goats milk stuff. works wonders on feet as well


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Vaseline several times a day and at bedtime is the only thing that helps mine. I also try to put on the cheap surgical gloves for dishes, scrubbing and in the greenhouse. I used to use Keradex for wet work. It is a good product but the pharmacy has to order it.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I think the most important thing no matter which product you use, is use it frequently! I keep hand cream by the kitchen sink, bathroom sink and on my night table so it is always available.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Bag Balm use it at night put gloves on and let it work overnight. Great stuff.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Invisible gloves it is NOT greasy and helps heal as it protects


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


Working Hands. This is the best hand cream I've ever used. Even if I forget to apply & my thumb or index finger begins to crack (painful), I apply it & the split begins to disappear. I could do a commercial for this stuff!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I use sorbelene cream, I even shower with it. It is a bit greasy when you initially put it on, but melts into the skin quickly.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Working Hands is really great. I got it at my hardware store!


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

When my fingers crack open, I put antibotoc cream on them and cover them with tips of latex gloves. You can buy just the tips. This gives the cracks time to heal.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi I have the same problem. This helps. I use Norwegian formula. I put it on my hands before I go to bed and then wear cotton gloves! (get a few comments from OH but never mind
In the morning my hands are soft and not greasy at all.Hope this helps.


----------



## Alicatt (Aug 24, 2014)

I use Coconut Oil (organic, extra virgin) available at Costco or in the natural food section of market. After showering is best while your skin is still damp. The great thing about coconut oil is it's lightness, and you ca cook with it 
Drinking a full glass of water every hour is essential too, as our bodies are 75% water!


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Use Norwegian hand cream every night. It's not too greasy to use during the day also but I find that using it every night is enough to keep cracks away. If my hands feel dry and rough while I knit I use any old cheapo hand lotion.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


This stuff is amazing (O'Keeffe's)!!!!! 
It is the ONLY thing that works for me! That and covering the cracks with NuSkin.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Try bag balm. My neighbor turned me on to it when we moved to Wisconsin. It's great, farmer's use it on their hands and their cows udders


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

pennycarp said:


> What are all the recommendations from my fellow knitters to use on my hands and fingers? I've tried the Knit Picks salve, and it felt greasy to me. I sure don't want to get anything greasy on my yarn. Help, please.


Just saw on TV a hand cream called Working Hands and is sold at Home Depot, CVS, Walmart, etc, and it is suppose to be the best ever. I am going to buy some as my hands crack, and bleed. Okeeffes Working Hands Cream.

http://www.amazon.com/OKeeffes-Working-Hands-Cream-3-4/dp/B00121UVU0


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

I cut a frond off one of my Aloevera plants , slice it down the middle a drub the juice into my hands. It feels squishy for all of about ten seconds the soaks right in. Magic for all skin conditions and cheap too


----------



## NancyHA (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi,
I have the same problem, although I do have eczema and have a prescription ointment. However, one thing I do is spend 10 minutes before bed really massaging the lotion in - if it is too greasy, you can wear cotton gloves to bed.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

When I scalded the entire back of my hand recently I used Neosporin for the first few days, then switched over to olive oil (the evoo I keep for cooking). A little dab soaks right in and in a few minutes I can remove any residue with a paper towel and get back to my crafts. As soon as I started using olive oil the burned layer of skin vanished, revealing fresh, healthy skin and the awful itching ceased. The scar had faded and is almost invisible.


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

I also use O'Keeffe's it works great


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

The O'Keeffes Working Hands is great stuff, it really does work. They sell it in a lot of places.


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

I like silicone glove from Avon. Not at all oily or greasy but makes your hands slick.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I make my own Body Butter. http://www.twelveoeightblog.com/2012/12/homemade-dry-skin-body-butter.html

It's so easy and fills enough jars or containers for over a year! Just 3 ingredients, cheap, and I use it at night, in the morning and about once during the day. If you wait 5 min after you rub it in, there's no problem with the yarn. I love it all over, but my hands especially need it.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

there are two things I recomend:
1) they sell special "gel" gloves at CVS pharmacy stores in the cosmetic aisle, I think, they have something inside that makes your hands soft. maybe other drugstores sell them too. they are called Essence of Beauty moisturizing gel gloves. you wear them for 30 minutes of more. they also have them for your feet! I love them!

1) this is what my husband uses because he is an electrician and is always out in the cold and gets little cuts on the tips of his fingers from wires:
Vaseline and a pair of cotton gloves. You smear vaseline all over your hands and put the cotton gloves on over them. wear them to bed. after a few days to a week your hands will be very soft. I found the cotton gloves at one of those bath and body stores in my mall. don't wash the gloves...if they get really icky I just buy a new pair.

Good luck


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

BMFleming said:


> I like silicone glove from Avon. Not at all oily or greasy but makes your hands slick.


I use that during the day too. love it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

pennycarp said:


> What are all the recommendations from my fellow knitters to use on my hands and fingers? I've tried the Knit Picks salve, and it felt greasy to me. I sure don't want to get anything greasy on my yarn. Help, please.


One thing I have tried when hands were in really bad shape was to get a pair of cotton gloves, glob on Vaseline and put gloves on overnight, or at least for a few hours. This really helps. Bab Balm will also work when applied liberally and wear gloves ... again for several hours...overnight is best. 
Both these things feel really greasy, so not good for use when knitting.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

emuears said:


> Lanolin, our shearers and wool classers have lovely soft hands from working with the sheep.


yes, I heard lanolin is the best thing you can use. I was told that was what dentists use because there hands are always getting washed. I have never been able to find just lanolin, but the gel gloves I mentioned in another post has lanolin in them. it is the first ingredient.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i use goat milk salve. sounds strange but it works and no chemicals if you don't have someone local that makes it go to zum.com they ship from st louis, mo.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


Yes, this is the one I recommend. It is also sold in hardware stores in Canada..


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

no it isn't st louis, it is kansas city. they are very fast in shipping and always sends a free sample of something.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Jillyrich said:


> I'm definitely not laughing. I'm a former hairstylist and we used superglue to close our cuts because band aids not work when your in water all the time.


my nephew was camping in the woods and cut his finger. no hospital around so he superglued it! when he got back and went to his Dr. the doc said that was a good fix!


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Since I started using Avon cracked heel cream my very frequent finger cracks, oh so painful, have not appeared this cold cold winter. I've also let my nails grow a bit and that seems to help the end of my finger tips from cracking, don't know why, just know that this winter I've only had ONE (1) split finger and that is a miracle. And I hereby swear that I am NOT an Avon saleslady, just a satisfied customer. Oh and the cream has some lidocaine in it so if you already have the cracks, it takes the pain away while you're healing.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I too have this issue, but mine continues on to my Kindle. No matter if I go days without lotion, my finders smear the screen of my kindle. 
I have tried a lot of lotions/creams, still the same. The ones say not greasy, but thanks to evryone here, I see other items to try. 
As stated, don't want to get something greasy on yarn, and if I could find something as not to smear the screen of my kindle would be great, but most of all not to have such dried skin any time of the year, but of course winter is bad.
I use rubber gloves to wash dishes, and do not have my hands in water too often, other than trying to wash off lotion before I use my kindle, but as I said, I still smear the screen.
Thanks for everyones suggestions here, I am going to make a list of what is suggested. It surprises me bag balm is not greasy.
The working hands advertisement on tv looks to good to be real, think I will give it a try.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I too have this issue, but mine continues on to my Kindle. No matter if I go days without lotion, my finders smear the screen of my kindle. 
I have tried a lot of lotions/creams, still the same. The ones say not greasy, but thanks to evryone here, I see other items to try. 
As stated, don't want to get something greasy on yarn, and if I could find something as not to smear the screen of my kindle would be great, but most of all not to have such dried skin any time of the year, but of course winter is bad.
I use rubber gloves to wash dishes, and do not have my hands in water too often, other than trying to wash off lotion before I use my kindle, but as I said, I still smear the screen.
Thanks for everyones suggestions here, I am going to make a list of what is suggested. It surprises me bag balm is not greasy.
The working hands advertisement on tv looks to good to be real, think I will give it a try.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Put a little coconut oil on your hands and put cotton gloves on when you go to sleep. That should help


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


Around here drug stores sometimes carry it too. I love it and it has healed the cracks in only a couple of days. I have found that it is best to use it at bedtime and at times when you won't be knitting because it kindof "drags" on the yarn.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Put a little coconut oil on your hands and put cotton gloves on when you go to sleep. That should help


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I use O'Keeke's also. If I develop cracks, I use New Skin Liquid Bandage before I go to bed. The soreness is almost always gone by the time I get up in the morning. I sound like an advertisement, but it works!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

rasputin said:


> my nephew was camping in the woods and cut his finger. no hospital around so he superglued it! when he got back and went to his Dr. the doc said that was a good fix!


I think that's the premise of New Skin Liquid Bandage. I was surprised that it's been such an expensive fix for me, since I had tried doctor's prescriptions and so many other things.


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

I use Badger Balm. You can buy this also at Bed Bath and Beyond. This comes in a round tin . Can also view the product on line if you are interested. The 20% coupons from Bed Bath and Beyond come in handy for 'good stuff'.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

My late sister was an RN. With all the handwashing, you can imagine what her poor hands looked like! She used Eucerin to keep the worst of the damage at bay.


----------



## knitnnannie (Feb 15, 2012)

I use O'Keefe's Working Hands Hand Cream. It has no odor and it only takes a little and last a long time. It's the best hand cream I've ever used. I order off Amazon.com.


----------



## patinthehat (Apr 25, 2014)

Drink water. Sorry, know it sounds too easy, but dry skin means you are dry.Cold weather makes it easy to forget to drink enough. Going to the bathroom frequently is inconvenient, but as long as you are putting out pale yellow you are doing yourself a favor.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

I use Aveeno hand cream, there are several "flavors" to choose from. I don't find it greasy at all and is the only one I can use as it doesn't have any kind of paraben in it, which makes my hands break out in a rash.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

For what it's worth, I used the Working Hands cream on our dog -- she gets hot spots on her back near her tail. Clears them right up in just a couple of days.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

simplyelizabeth said:


> I use O'Keeke's also. If I develop cracks, I use New Skin Liquid Bandage before I go to bed. The soreness is almost always gone by the time I get up in the morning. I sound like an advertisement, but it works!


Just discovered how well New Skin works on the cracks that develop. Also have found Corn Huskers lotion to be helpful!


----------



## Laura Squam (Jun 6, 2013)

I found the best hand cream. No more cracked cuticles or irritated skin. I live in Massachusetts, so you can imagine what my winter has been like--shovel, shovel, shovel! It is Renew by Melaleuca, available online only. If you want to know more, email me privately.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I found that using any think hand cream, even vasoline, will quickly heal dry hands with splits around the fingernails when applied at night and covered by cotton gloves. I hate wearing cotton gloves at night, but this really works. If you don't have cotton gloves, I suspect that those cheap stretch gloves would also work. Even a pair of socks will work.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I use A & D ointment. It feels greasy when you first put it on, but I wipe the excess off and nothing seems to get greasy. I've never even noticed grease spots on paper. If you go looking for it, I've only been able to find it in the baby department. I even use it on the edge of my lips. Since I've been using it, my fingers haven't cracked at all.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I agree this is the very best thing you can used for cracked hands and they also carry one for cracked feet. when I worked " I had my hands in and out of water contstantly which made for the worst cracked hands and this was the only thing I found after using hundreds of recommended products that really made a difference.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I use coconut oil (solid type). I keep a little tiny jar in my bag. Just rub your finger tip over it, smooth it on your cuticles and then dab just a bit in the palm of your hand and rub in. It absorbs quickly if you don't use too much. I has really improved my dry cuticles.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Crisco...before cooking use a quarter size glob and work it deep into your hands for about 5 minutes, thoroughly paper towel the excess off and go about your potato peeling, and food prep. You can rinse your hands the water will roll off but you won't feel greasy. Before retiring for the night, repeat the process and I also put a clean old pair of white socks over my hands. I have tried many doctors, and many prescriptions including steroid type salves and nothing works any better than crisco. Also works well for diaper rash. I have major allergies as well as dry skin so I changed to Crisco because I did not want any chemicals on my hands when fixing food. Worked so well I stay with it. Just my opinion.


----------



## shar625 (Aug 25, 2011)

Working Hands like the above text says.


----------



## shar625 (Aug 25, 2011)

Working Hands like the above text says.


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

Bonidale said:


> I use coconut oil. Great on heels and face too.


I have switched to coconut oil for hands,feet ,body and face. It is good and natural. I keep a small pot in my knitting bag.


----------



## Antiquelover (Jul 20, 2014)

Dryness and cracks and the same problems in the winter, also wash my hands frequently with harsh soap, as I am a nurse. I use Liquid Bandaid on the bad cracks and hand creams with aloe.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't believe no one told you about the lotion, Gloves in a Bottle. It comes in a blue plastic bottle and the lotion soaks in skin completely. An 8 oz. bottle cost about $12 the last time I bought one and it lasts a long time because you don't use much. 

People who quilt, spin, knit, crochet, sew, etc. use it. My husband, a woodworker, wanted it because he hates the greasy feeling other lotions leave on his hands. It works well. It is made in Montrose, California, USA and it is distributed in the UK by Abbliss Limited. There are websites for it in USA & the UK, but I do not know if I am allowed to poet them under the forum rules.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

I like Udderly Smooth. It's actually udder cream!
You can buy it at your local grocery store. I bought some at Shop Rite.
You can get it in a tube or jar, black and white spots, like cows!
Works really well.


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

Coconut oil, definitely.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

pennycarp said:


> What are all the recommendations from my fellow knitters to use on my hands and fingers? I've tried, the Knit Picks salve, and it felt greasy to me. I sure don't want to get anything greasy on my yarn. Help, please.


I have terrible problems with cracked and split cuticles. What works best for me is pure lanolin massaged well into my fingertips, cuticles, and nails, followed by Lotil cream or lotion. The lanolin is greasy and you don't need much. The Lotil seems to help it penetrate and lessens any greasy feel. I do sometimes have to wait a few minutes before picking up my knitting!

Have to admit there is a slight sheepy odor to the lanolin, as well. I don't mind it, but I don't use it if I'm out with others. OTOH, one one my cats finds it delectable and tries to lick it off my fingers before I get in there with the Lotil (which also helps with the scent, although some people say the Lotil itself smells medicinal.)


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I like to put lavender essential oil on my fingertips before knitting. It helps the dryness and adds a lovely scent to the item. Just sayin'.


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Definitely O'Keefee's Working Hands. It is AWESOME, the only things that heals my cracked hands overnight!!!!


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

Cheryl , I use that also and for the lips just like you!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pennycarp said:


> What are all the recommendations from my fellow knitters to use on my hands and fingers? I've tried the Knit Picks salve, and it felt greasy to me. I sure don't want to get anything greasy on my yarn. Help, please.


Cotton gloves and bag balm every night.

http://www.bagbalm.com


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I use AvoJuice by OPI.You can find it on Amazon. It's light and not greasy ands once I've started using it if Imhave a problem, it's very minor and heals up very quickly. I live in Maine, so I know cold, dry winter.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been having to use Vitamin E on my knee replacement incision and I find it works well for cracked hands. I am using NIVEA Soft cream and I found it at Wal-Mart for $5.38 - in my area. Anything with Vitamin E will help or even the Vitamin E oil - also found at Wal-Mart in the vitamin section. The NIVEA is hard to find, but keep looking on the shelves and you will find it there. Good luck.


----------



## knitnut64 (Nov 4, 2014)

Last night I heard the same thing. Working hands works!!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

get any lotion that has glycerin as the first or 2nd ingredient. and check lable that it says non-greasy.


----------



## ParkAvenue (Feb 3, 2011)

I use Keeffe's constantly during the day especially re-applying each time after my hands have been in water (you could also use rubber gloves if your hands are in water often). Then at night a lather my hands in Neosporin and put on cotton gloves.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Plain old Vaseline ,put lots on at night before bed wear white cotton gloves and they'll be nice and soft in the morning .


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ginka said:


> Plain old Vaseline ,put lots on at night before bed wear white cotton gloves and they'll be nice and soft in the morning .


I can't sleep with gloves on, but petroleum jelly doesn't stain or really mess up sheets or pillow cases. I mix it with an antiseptic cream like Neosporen - about 1/4" out of the tube with 1/2" of Aquaphore (easier to find sometimes than Vaseline, same thing) every night and then rinse with warm water in the morning. I almost never use any hot water on my hands (don't wash dishes much, just rinse for dishwasher), or really cold water, either. Having said this, I find that some yarns just suck the moisture out of your hands worse than others, so I just tough it out and keep using the combination above. Than try to find a nice cotton project next to give my skin a rest.

Talking with other knitters, though, it kind of depends on your particular skin what works best. You have to find the right thing for you.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Whatever kind you use (and there are many good ones) I wouldn't put it on shortly before sitting down to knit. I use my heavy-duty moisturizers at bedtime. Use a light weight one after I wash up in the morning. By the time I do a bit of housework or run errands, any hint of lotion is gone and won't be transferred to my yarn.


----------



## Big mama (Oct 2, 2014)

I take fish oil capsules. My fingers are no longer dry and I knit and crochet lot.


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

I swear by the "No-Crack Super Hand Cream" from Duluthtrading.com I bought the unscented type (I think it also comes in Lilac and Lemon). It's not oily, and it can heal a crack practically overnight.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

jobailey said:


> I think the most important thing no matter which product you use, is use it frequently! I keep hand cream by the kitchen sink, bathroom sink and on my night table so it is always available.


I agree with you. My hands and finger tips were so bad. I have pump bottles in every room in my house. But I do recommed using rubber gloves everytime you're at the kitchen sink.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

rasputin said:


> yes, I heard lanolin is the best thing you can use. I was told that was what dentists use because there hands are always getting washed. I have never been able to find just lanolin, but the gel gloves I mentioned in another post has lanolin in them. it is the first ingredient.


wal mart sells lanolin in the baby Isle for ladies with chapped nipples


----------



## Jevne (Jan 27, 2015)

I used to have this problem, too. When I was knitting I would use tape from Bandaid sheer strips to keep from snagging the yarn. Now I use an all natural cuticle cream that I make from rich butters and oils and scent with essential oils. No more cracks, no more hangnails. It's not on our website yet but will be soon. www.herbonita.com


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

jobailey said:


> I think the most important thing no matter which product you use, is use it frequently! I keep hand cream by the kitchen sink, bathroom sink and on my night table so it is always available.


I agree, maintenance, is key. Vaseline. Hand & Nail. In the pink bottle is what I use on my hands. The harsher the tasks, the more applications.


----------



## BATS (Nov 21, 2014)

I like Crabtree & Evelyn GARDENERS Hand Therapy. I is so dry here and works great


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


What knitwit549 said. I use it and it works wonders! Got mine at Home Depot. You can get it lots of places and I promise, you will be pleased with it. I am able to knit immediately after applying it - not greasy.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

gramtonine said:


> You name it and I've tried it on my hands. Thankfully, a gal at church recommended coconut oil (comes in a solid form).You just dip your fingers in, and it melts right away. Certainly took care of the cracks on my thumbs --darn they were sore!


My dermotologiy PA recommended this to me last week but the organic kind. My son uses this too.Because of the very bad weather here, I have not been able to go to BJ's or Whole Foods to buy some. Also have used Aquaphor, Eucerin, and Neutragena as well as Cetaphil for many years. Keeping my hands out of water as much as possible helps too. Rubber gloves too.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Here we use Udder Cream (I think it's called). It does wonders. I understand it's similar to Bag Balm.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

pennycarp said:


> What are all the recommendations from my fellow knitters to use on my hands and fingers? I've tried the Knit Picks salve, and it felt greasy to me. I sure don't want to get anything greasy on my yarn. Help, please.


Those winter cracks at the end of fingers are a bear. I use Zim's Crack cream. I know the name is silly but it works. I usually apply at night and wrap a skinny band-aid. Takes one or two days. My pharm had to order it.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Try pure Lanolin.
Non-greasy and you can knit right away.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Try pure Lanolin.
Non-greasy and you can knit right away.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

We use we use shae butter. We buy raw shae butter and mix it to our liking. However whatever you use I suggest you apply at night and sleep with pure Cotten gloves at night to keep the moisture in. It will really help repair your hands.


----------



## Iowils (Mar 10, 2013)

Working Hands by far the best. Only use it before you go to bed and again after shower or bath. You will see and feel the difference within a couple of days. Also they have Healthy feet and it works wonders if you applie it every evening.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Vaseline intensive care is the best for me


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


This works great! I bought it at Lowe's

:thumbup:


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

Have not yet read all the posts so if this is a repeat, sorry. When going to bed at night really lather the hands with whatever hand cream you have. (I know some people who use regular shortening for this.) Then put on a pair of gloves, white cotton is best but in a pinch any thin cloth glove will do. You will be surprised how much better your hands feel in the morning. I used to have horribly dry hands all winter sometime to the point they bled. Not any more. Also I take my rings off (putting them in a safe place)so I can really lather my hands.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

my sis uses that and says it is better than anything she used and she is in and out of water a lot at work. walmart sells it.


knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


----------



## sheila Poutsiaka (Feb 12, 2011)

Just read the reviews on Amazon for No Crack Day Hand Cream and
just ordered some. Hope it is as miraculous as they claim. Will
keep you posted.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

I just bought a container of Working Hands at Harbor Freight, This Sunday's Paper had a 20% off coupon in it for Harbor Freight. It is really nice, it is white cream, and it soaked right into my hands. I know I am going to love it. My hands are so dry and crack real easy, I have been using rubber gloves to wash dishes, well that is before I put them in the dishwasher, as I don't run the dishwasher about every 4 days so I need to get them sort of clean, and doing other chores I use gloves, that helps but not all the way, as I wash my hands a lot. This seems to bee good stuff. I will let you all know how it does in a few days.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


I have seen it at ACMoore too


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I too was having cracked fingers. Lotion only helped a little. I added more fats in my diet, which includes a slice of avocado daily. My skin is much better.


----------



## higgybella (Feb 20, 2013)

Olive oil.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

mildredL2 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian formula hand cream, in a tube. Only need a little, it's thick, but not greasy (glycerin based, not petroleum jelly). Have used it many years, works better for me than thinner lotions that come in bottles.


I agree with you, it stays on and coats for a longggggggg time!


----------



## Boriken74 (Nov 16, 2014)

I always use A& D ointment and drink lots of water


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

If you have a Walgreens near...they have a skin care cream called "Formula 11" My husband has VERY dry hands in the winter..dry enough to crack & bleed...he uses this cream on his hands at night & covers them with white cotton gloves. His hands are better than after using other items..even the "bag balm" type of cream. This has NO scent...no alcohol, or Lanolin.
This was made by a pharmacist and comes in 2 sizes in a jar & 1 tube also.
I use it also, it keeps my hands supple enough that yarn will not catch on them, or my cuticles. P.S. we are not farmers...just happy retired folks who "DON'T like dry cracked hands!
jan


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

pennycarp said:


> What are all the recommendations from my fellow knitters to use on my hands and fingers? I've tried the Knit Picks salve, and it felt greasy to me. I sure don't want to get anything greasy on my yarn. Help, please.


Working Hands. You can get it several places. I got mine at TSC (Tractor Supply).


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

mildredL2 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian formula hand cream, in a tube. Only need a little, it's thick, but not greasy (glycerin based, not petroleum jelly). Have used it many years, works better for me than thinner lotions that come in bottles.


 I use it too, right after washing dishes...It soaks into damp hands and a tiny dab goes a very long way.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

You've got lots of great suggestions - I want to tell you that your Abyssinian cat is absolutely lovely. I used to have one, a long time ago. Still miss him.


----------



## ciasbos (Jul 18, 2011)

I use that too , its the best.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

mildredL2 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian formula hand cream, in a tube. Only need a little, it's thick, but not greasy (glycerin based, not petroleum jelly). Have used it many years, works better for me than thinner lotions that come in bottles.


This is the one I like also. Try to wear gloves when ever you're out in the cold helps too.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

pennycarp said:


> What are all the recommendations from my fellow knitters to use on my hands and fingers? I've tried the Knit Picks salve, and it felt greasy to me. I sure don't want to get anything greasy on my yarn. Help, please.


Coconut oil.
Not expensive, on the cooking oil and shortening aisle in
Wal Mart, white plastic jar.

Scoop out a large spoonful into a small dish. Let it warm up to room temperature. You can rub it on after knitting, after a bath, before bed. Put it on your feet before socks.

Don't worry about the grease. Coconut oil is good for your skin, will not leave grease stains on clothing, and removes stains from clothing. Rinses out clean.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

I find Neutrogena Norwegian formula hand cream the very best, I have very dry hands and this works every time.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

No matter what you use on your skin, I find sleeping with cotton gloves on (like jeweler's gloves)makes a huge difference by morning. Also, putting socks on over foot creams does wonders. Lately while working in the kitchen I let no oil go to waste. If I drip a little or have a little left in the measuring spoon or cup, I wipe it up with the backs of my hands and rub them together. It's such a small thing, but gives great results.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

My husband uses the Working Hands. He always has problems in winter and says this cream is the best he has ever used. He uses it twice a day, morning and might.

I sometimes use Blistex on my cracks and cuticles in winter. It really works well but make sure to buy the type that comes in a tube like ointment not the lipstick tube type.


----------



## yeshbetha (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree with the Neutrogena Norwegian formula, works great. I also put a thick hand cream and GoJo a mechanics scrub in my hands and rub my hands together then add a liquid soap and rinse off to smooth my hands, it removes a lot of dead skin particles and really leaves your hands smooth


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

pennycarp said:


> What are all the recommendations from my fellow knitters to use on my hands and fingers? I've tried the Knit Picks salve, and it felt greasy to me. I sure don't want to get anything greasy on my yarn. Help, please.


This works great if you can stand it: Rub vaseltine petroleum jelly over your hands/fingers before you go to bed at night. Wear a pair of white gloves over them. When you wake in the a.m., your hands will be soft. Same with your feet only wear a pair of white socks.


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

about 10 years ago my hands were so dry and cracked the skin in between my fingers bled, I went to the doctor after all the OTC creams I tried did not work, she gave me a prescription cream and it helped a lot, but after I stopped using it, my hands started getting bad again and I started with the prescription cream and It did not work, I read about Zims Crack Cream, and I tried it , and I love it, it comes in a cream form and the original is actually a spray on oil, it's not greasy, and my hubby says it smells like cloves.. so not a bad fragrance, I have not had any issues with my hands since.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I just read an article about taking fish oil to heal and prevent dry cracked skin.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I use Gloves in a Bottle. I found it at a quilting store in my area, but it's online, too. It is absorbed quickly so you don't have residue so you can still touch fabric, knit, etc.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

neutegena it brilliant i use it cos my hands get sore in cold weather i love it x


----------



## KPurlz (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Lynn L (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm glad that you mentioned "Gloves In A Bottle". It works very well to protect my hands.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Ruddersrun said:


> I like Udderly Smooth. It's actually udder cream!
> You can buy it at your local grocery store. I bought some at Shop Rite.
> You can get it in a tube or jar, black and white spots, like cows!
> Works really well.


I agree that Udderly Smooth Udder Cream is the best thing to use during the day. The first time I saw it on display in a store, there was a sign saying that this was the choice of quilters because it wasn't greasy and didn't leave any residue on the fabric. I've been using it for years.

At bedtime, I use Aquaphor, which has the same feel as Vaseline, and put on cotton gloves.

I also wear Playtex gloves when washing dishes.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

mildredL2 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian formula hand cream, in a tube. Only need a little, it's thick, but not greasy (glycerin based, not petroleum jelly). Have used it many years, works better for me than thinner lotions that come in bottles.


And it feels wonderful. Crabtree & Evelyn make a great gardeners hand cream too. I use Eulactol Heel Balm on my hands and heels. Quite greasy but only use it at night. Made in Australia so not sure where else it's available.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I use Cortisone on my dry cracked hands, a pharmacist told
me that was what should be used, and I also use a lot of
Nivea lotion and cream to keep them moisturized.


----------



## cindyclark (Jul 25, 2013)

Working hands worked very well for me also! I put it on before bed and maybe one time during the day and found a big difference within just a couple of days. I got mine at Walmart. Probably sell it almost anywhere.


----------



## debbykc (Sep 24, 2013)

the wound care specialist told me to use A&D cream on my feet (for cracked skin) and i also use it on my hands at night....works like a charm!!!

good luck to you---


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> This is what I use. Got it at bed bath & beyond. Tho there are other places that carry it.


I have tried all sorts of products and Working Hands outranks
them all. Avon Moisture Therapy hand cream is also excellent.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Gloves in a Bottle. Received as a gift from LYS


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Wear rubber gloves when doing dishes and cleaning; grease hands up at night and wear cotton beauty gloves to bed; always cream hands after washing and do not use hot water but lukewarm water. Hot water dries out your hands. Also use a mild soap such as Dove.


----------



## RG498 (Feb 3, 2015)

For a very long time, my fingers had been cracked and bleeding, and you know how much fun it is to knit with bandaids on your fingers! Last month I went into the hospital with dehydration from a stomach bug, and after three days of IV hydration my fingers were plumped up and all the cracks were gone except for my right thumb. The doctor said putting moisture into my tissues from the inside was even more important than putting on anything from the outside. I'm chugging the water now, and my fingers are much better off.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

RG498 said:


> For a very long time, my fingers had been cracked and bleeding, and you know how much fun it is to knit with bandaids on your fingers! Last month I went into the hospital with dehydration from a stomach bug, and after three days of IV hydration my fingers were plumped up and all the cracks were gone except for my right thumb. The doctor said putting moisture into my tissues from the inside was even more important than putting on anything from the outside. I'm chugging the water now, and my fingers are much better off.


Sorry you had to go through all that. So glad to hear your fingers are better. I have been slathering Vaseline each night and that helps too!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I use Lotil Cream from VT Country Store. It has aloe in it. I usually put some on small cracks on finger tips and cover with a band aids going both ways to keep air out. Works well over night. I may try the one from BB&B so I can use during the day.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

jodymorse151 said:


> Sorry you had to go through all that. So glad to hear your fingers are better. I have been slathering Vaseline each night and that helps too!


I've been using lanolin each night with cotton gloves... It made it worse. So now I am trying to dry out my fingers. Someone Said something about athletes foot and triggered a memory... my fingers are reacting like athletes foot. (not that I've ever had it, My spouse has though) so it is worm wood, myrrh and aloe, with a side of athletes foot fungi spray. will keep in touch with the results.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Magicnymph, you could be allergic to lanolin which is why your fingers ended up in worse condition.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Becca said:


> Magicnymph, you could be allergic to lanolin which is why your fingers ended up in worse condition.


 Not likely the rash and hives were over a year ago, only started using lanolin this winter... besides the fleece I scoured gave me no reaction and that also was over a year ago, maybe 3.


----------



## Jevne (Jan 27, 2015)

I make my own body butter and cuticle cream (www.Herbonita.com). In the winter when my cuticles get raggedy (I should use the cuticle cream more often) I add Tamanu oil, it's great for healing almost anything. A health food store might have it. It's ok to use is straight from the bottle.


----------

